# Day of strikes in France today



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

:: France braces for mass walk out ::

Might affect members touring France at the moment.

Gerald


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

geraldandannie said:


> :: France braces for mass walk out ::
> 
> Might affect members touring France at the moment.
> 
> Gerald


Morning Gerald,

We could do with taking a leaf out of the French protesters book, instead of lying on our backs having our tummies tickled. :roll:

Jock. (off to find a mouldy loaf, in the skip at the rear of Morrisons.) :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

What are they moaning about now.

Dave P


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*day of strikes in France*

Amazingly, the strike is for higher pay.

France is also in recession, I read a forecast of -1.9% by Brussels for 2009. Admittedly they have missed out on the boom that Britain has enjoyed, and many workers are still on the SMIC (minimum wage) after decades in their jobs.

But it is not just people in pretty secure jobs such as bus drivers who are striking, but near us in the Limousin, a small packing factory was expecting 60% of their workforce to strike, demanding a pay rise of 3%.

C'est la France!

Can any French correspondents please enlighten us!

Helen


----------



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

Had to go to the Social Security Office in Versailles today. They were sort of working normally (as much as any French governement dept can  ) this morning but all walked out at midday.

My Bank was fully staffed and Auchan in Velizy was operating as normal.

Most of the RER C was working albeit on a much reduced timetable.

The main thurst of the Strike (Grève) seems to be about low pay and rising prices as HMH posted.

The roads around southern Paris were quite quiet which was a bit of a surprise!


----------



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

One of the reasons why a lot of French employees as still on minimum wages after decades in their jobs is the Tax that the Government imposes on employers.

In France, the government levies about 100% tax on the employer for each employee :shock: therefore there is absolutely no incentive to pay their staff more.


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

*French Strike*

I'm with Jock on this one ie we should be protesting in some form instead of taking it all lying down - vive Les Francais

Jock : I'll go for Tesco skip so no conflict there - OK

Harry


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*SMIC*

The SMIC in France is 8.71 euros an hour


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

Yes, but 8.71 Euros per hour assumes an exchange rate, as it used to be, of 1.45 ish to the £, which makes it just £6.

Add to this N.I. contributions which are way above anything the UK government charges - over 50%. They really are running to stand still.

We think the run-up to joining the Euro really held the French, German etc economies in check, and joining the Euro created massive inflation, they are really still recovering.

Watching French News, the strike seemed to be "why are the bankers being bailed out, they caused the mess, if they can be paid billions, why not the Health Service, the unemployed etc." 

It is true that French employees have to pay massive Social Security for every employee, which is very off-putting if you are thinking of employing someone.

This all pays for a Health Service which is second to none - the W.H.O. says it is the best in the world - we could do to have spent a bit of surplus cash on the NHS, in the fat years!

Helen


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Strike*

My hat goes off to the French

The Goverment has bailed out the banks (Mainly those who failed us all and caused a lot of the problems) to the tune of €BILLION AND BILLIONS€ and the taxpayer gets to foot the bill.

Meanwhile, all the rest of the French Population get little in the way of help.

Trev.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

S'funny . . I just posted & I'm sure it wasn't in the members bar area when I posted . . . oh well must not upset anyone now must we
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-59276.html

:evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: Strike*



teemyob said:


> My hat goes off to the French
> 
> The Goverment has bailed out the banks (Mainly those who failed us all and caused a lot of the problems) to the tune of €BILLION AND BILLIONS€ and the taxpayer gets to foot the bill.
> 
> ...


I agree, thats what we need, get on the streets and show Brown we will not roll over!


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Unfortunately the British wont do that, stiff upper lip and all that, apart from that the PC and Health and Safety Brigade would have a field day and the police would be fielding 1000 coppers for every protester.

Peter


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

And there was I, thinking that I was posting useful information to anyone travelling in France today. I didn't expect it to start a big anti-government whinge :roll:

And Vic - the other thread was moved to the members' bar by another mod, since it was out-and-out 'politically-based'.

Gerald


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

This all pays for a Health Service which is second to none - the W.H.O. says it is the best in the world - we could do to have spent a bit of surplus cash on the NHS, in the fat years! 

Helen 'quote'


Broon threw billion after billion at the N H S where did it go?More beaurocrats,paper shufflers,golden pension schemes ,huge increases for GP's for less work,waste,and very little to the patient.
Surely Gerald you didn't think 'my sort' would let this topic go without a suitable moan? :wink: 
tony


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

geraldandannie said:


> And there was I, thinking that I was posting useful information to anyone travelling in France today. I didn't expect it to start a big anti-government whinge :roll:
> 
> And Vic - the other thread was moved to the members' bar by another mod, since it was out-and-out 'politically-based'.
> 
> Gerald


Come on Gerald, at least we can winge about the state of things here  I'd rather be on the street though :lol: Thanks for the info though!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Strike*



Rislar said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > My hat goes off to the French
> ...


Hold on, I need to £€$SQUANDER all my money and assests first. Then I can go to the streets and ask Brown to bail me out.

THANKS Gerald.

Trev


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

GEMMY said:


> Surely Gerald you didn't think 'my sort' would let this topic go without a suitable moan? :wink:


 :lol: In hindsight, no :wink:



Rislar said:


> Thanks for the info though!





teemymob said:


> THANKS Gerald.


Mon plaisir :wink:

Gerald


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

NO SURPRISE there then Gerald 8) 
tony


----------

